# Iron Hands - Clan Draythar - Project Log



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

It's about time I got round to posting this...

For those of you who follow Humakt's annual Army Painting Challenge, you may have seen my Iron Hands popping up here and there - it has been a great driver to get something painted every month, especially as some of these guys have been sat around in black undercoat for more than two years!

To date, I have mucked about with Army Lists from all of the available Marine Codices - but until I trialled the Dark Angels book, none had really seemed to gel with my play style. The shiny archeotech wargear (mostly Power and Displacer fields), army-wide Stubborn USR, unlocking troops as terminators, and cheap tactical squads - all these things made my inner machine happy 

So firstly, a little Fluff:

*'The Clan Draythar, hailing from the Mercury Narrows region of Medusa, where two Acidic Rivers meet in a Mighty Delta, the brutality of their assaults is legend amongst the other Warrior Clans of Medusa. Using a combination of Orbital and Subterranean assault transports, Clan Draythar's siege-breaking prowess is something to be envied...

Despite their prowess in the Art of War, there are those whose opinion of Clan Draythar is less than complimentary. In some circles it is whispered that the Iron-Fathers of the Clan meddle with the technologies gifted to them by the Adeptus Mechanicus - Rumours of Techo-Heresy are usually quashed by the Great Clan Council, but the recent string of successes against enemies using pin-point accurate teleporter strikes, risking multiple suits of archeotech terminator armour, it has become more difficult for the council to disagree with the rumormongers...

The Clan eschews the use of speed in favour of brutality, land speeders, bikes and airborne units are extremely rare within the armoury of their Mobile Fortress-Behemoth, and rarely see use in open warfare. Recon is carried out by advanced orbital sensor arrays deployed from Strike Craft, as opposed to utilizing scouts - it is the collected opinion of the Clan's Iron-Fathers that Scout Armour does not have enough protection, nor a reliable enough power source to keep the bionics of the wearer functioning at peak efficiency.

The Clan symbol is that of a Romanii-Numeric Delta, in Black on a White Cog, worn upon the right shoulder of their Power Armour. This switches to the left shoulder for those honoured enough to wear on of the Clan's seven suits of Terminator Armour, the design of the Crux Terminatus having been changed to represent the Clan's Heritage - the fact that they are wearing Terminator armour immediately sets them aside as Honoured Veterans from their Battle Brothers. The Imperial Aquila of the Emperor is not worn upon the chestplate, but as an honour - earned in battle for exceptional feats, its appearance is sparse across the Clan, as those who wear it, are often those in the thick of the fighting...'*

Right, time for a quick run down of a typical army list, then, onto the pictures!

Using Codex: Dark Angels -

Belial, (Clan Commander Varan Ironstorm)
Sword and Bolter 

Librarian, (Epistolary Tynar)
Terminator Armour
Digital Weapons,
Auspex

5 Terminators, (Clan Veteran Squad Morticon)
Assault Cannon,
Chainfist

10 Company Veterans, (Clan Veteran Squad Dekkan)
Plasma Gun, 
Melta Gun, 
4 Combi Plasma, 
4 Combi Melta, 
Drop Pod (Termite)

10 Tactical Marines, (Tactical Squad Arkitren)
Plasma Gun,
Drop Pod (Termite)

5 Tactical Marines, (Tactical Squad Lanrok)
Multi Melta,
Rhino

5 Tactical Marines, (Tactical Squad Taled)
Heavy Bolter,
Rhino

Siege Dreadnought, (Veteran Brother Ferranus)
Lucius Pattern Drop Pod

Predator Executioner, (Designate: _Riparius_)
Heavy Bolters

Whirlwind (Designate: _Cascadus Primus_)

Whirlwind (Designate: _Cascadus Secundus_)

Total: 1750pts.

As you can see, using two of the three drop pods and the Deathwing Assault rule, this army has a very powerful Alpha Strike element, backed up by a myriad of fire from the backfield. It can also survive an enemy alpha strike relatively well, and suits my playstyle quite happily!

For 1850pts, I upgrade the two whirlwinds to the Whirlwind Scorpius from Forgeworld... they are really rather devastating!!!

Right, enough Preamble, picture time!


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

First up, Veteran Brother Ferranus:

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

Built from a Venerable Dreadnought, the armament of which never sat right with me for a pod dreadnought (assault cannon), I added an Ironclad Siege Drill arm, and converted an old Dread arm to house the Flamestorm Cannon. A myriad of Purity Seals, and a smattering of watch gears later, et voila, a mighty Siege Dreadnought to terrorize my opponents backfield...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Now that's a flame thrower! Nice work and nice fluff. Looking forward to seeing where this goes.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Next on the Bill - Clan Veteran Squad Dekkan (Melta Combat Squad):

[URL="[/URL]

Sergeant Dekkan - built from an Iron Warriors Warsmith, and a techmarine power axe. All squad sergeants in the army carry a Battlefield Uplink on their backpack, allowing the Commander to receive real-time data, and adapt tactics to reinforce areas of the battleline.

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

Initially I had intended to use the boarding shields as storm shields, however, the squad became somewhat pricey with the addition of the other 5 members, so now they add to the siege/assault aesthetic which makes me happy in my cybernetic brain...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Tactical Squad Arkitren:

(apologies for the quality of the photos!)

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

Sergeant Arkitren, sporting mk3 Iron Armour, a Veteran of the Great Crusade, has led his Termite assault unit through many breaches to secure vital objectives in the name of his Clan and Primarch.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Tactical Squad Taled:

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

Sergeant Taled sporting a bionic leg and a bolter - all of my sergeants carry bolters out of choice, i don't see the need for power weapons on them, so why take a pistol?

Transport!

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

Just needs a last coat of varnish to give it a slight sheen, similar to that of the rest of the army... I had an argument with purity seal... even in dry heat it fogs my models... and I have since seen that gloss varnish makes my colours 'pop' more, and I approve of it much more!!!


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Clan Veteran Squad Morticon:

A few before and after pictures of these guys - it took me a while to be happy with how they looked...

I chose the Tartaros pattern Terminators as I wanted to add extra teleport 'gubbinz' and make them look more experimental - after the devastating loss of the 1st Company Morlocks at the Betrayal at Istvaan, I felt that the Iron-Fathers would have taken it upon themselves to 'experiment' somewhat with Teleporter technology... a nice piece of fluff which I have bought into my gameplay through the use of Belial...

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

As you can see, I have used the antenna from the Grey Knight Interceptor backpacks as my additional Teleport Stabilizers, on the back of the carapace and lower legs. 

Now, some painted pics!

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

That concludes the tour of what I have painted currently!

So, what's next for Clan Draythar I hear you ask? 

Well Dear Reader, as hinted at by my Army List at the beginning of my Log, I have several mechanized units which have been alluded to...

First up, I have a pair of 'Termite' Pattern Subterranean Assault Pods - I have two of these to paint in the near future. The model is from Curtis @ Ramshackle Games.

[URL="[/URL]

I have also put together my own version of a Predator Executioner - I had envisioned that the Plasma Technology has been repaired and parts replaced for so long, that although the vehicle still functions as the Tech Adept who designed it intended, it is now an altogether different vehicle to that which it started life as...

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

The Plasma Cannons have come from a Stormraven, and the turret has been covered in assorted vents and grilles, necessary for venting all that plasma run-off!

The heavy bolters did not escape my notice either, as I have used the ammo feeds and gun-ends from a storm talon, mounted into the predators original lascannon housings.

The whirlwind turrets still need to be modelled - I am going to model up a smaller version of the Scorpius turret for both of them - watch this space...

Infantry wise, I still have a way to go to get my full complement for this list painted...

First up, we have Tactical Squad Lanrok:

[URL="[/URL]

A spiffing Forge World Multi Melta in this unit, I have a fond nostalgia for shoulder mounted heavy weapons, having cut my teeth with marines waaaay back in 2nd Edition...

Next, we have the rest of Clan Veteran Squad Dekkan, the Plasma armed Combat Squad.

[URL="[/URL]

Once again, I have used a couple of Boarding shields as accessories, and there is (a somewhat pricey) appearance by the Master of the Relics, standing in as a Rank and File Combi-Plasma trooper - because I love the model 

Epistolary Tynar:

[URL="[/URL]

The only suit of Indomitus Pattern Terminator Armour in the Clan-Company - and even then, it is technically on loan from the Librarius... I knew I had to use the Space Hulk Libby for something as soon as I saw him - it has taken me this long to get around to it!!!

Now, for the last of the 7 suits of Terminator Armour at the Clan's disposal, the personal suit of Varan Ironstorm himself - a fully functioning suit of Cataphractii Armour...

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

Long has it been my dream for ForgeWorld to make this pattern of armour, it has always been a favourite of mine, and now I get to field it upon my Commander - he strikes a suitable imposing figure, I am sure you will agree!


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Iron Hands = one of my absolute favorite loyalist chapters. Will definitely be following this.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the comments so far folks 

Some progress on Tactical Squad Lanrok:

Drybrush with Iron Breaker (Mithril Silver for us Vets!) followed by using Leadbelcher on all the trims and metal parts of the weapons, backpacks and bionics. This will be followed this evening by Hashut Copper and Vallejo Old Gold to define different metallic components and plates...

This is done to no particular pattern, in my mind, it is at the whim of the armours occupant, detailing their on armour and wargear as if adorning it with fetishes, in the from of plating them with different types of metal...

Once all the metallics are applied, a coat of nuln oil will be applied to complete the basecoating, and leave only the finer details... 

Watch this space!

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Brass and Copper details added, the squad is now ready for a thorough Black Wash 

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking good, looking good. Are you only using GW bionics on these or are there some 3rd party ones thrown in as well? I don't recognise the one in the above pic.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

HI Jacobite,

The multi melta chappie above is sporting a forgeworld bionic from the Heresy Command pack - across the rest of the army, the majority of the bionics are metal GW ones, but there are some Maxmini parts thrown around, as per the sergeant for the previous tactical squad 

I like to convert, even if it is only the simplest of head swaps, so this whole army is a complete mash-up, barely any of the units are new, pretty much everything has been built from my vast bitz boxes, as well as those of my local buddies, and a handful of bits from online retailers. 

Leave no model unconverted!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I like your work here, there are some lovely conversions and the end result does the iron hands justice. They are my favourite loyalist legion. If I wasn't such a hopeless disciple of chaos they would be my legion of choice. There is only one criticism, the gear on the chest of sergeant dekkan, it is too large and looks tacked on, rather than part of his armour's heraldry. Other than that. Magnificent.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Shaantitus,

Cheers for your comments!

I agree, it does look somewhat tacked on, unfortunately it is covering the remains of the Warsmith's Star of Chaos on his chest... It was also one of the first models I converted for the army, almost 3 years ago!

Fear not, many more shiny conversions to come!


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

I know, I know, double post... tsk, tsk...

However, Tactical Squad Lanrok is complete!

Skipped a few steps, but once the mini is black inked, its just fine details like purity seal parchments, holsters, eyes and optics, and weapons casings, followed by transfers and a good coat of Vallejo Gloss varnish - it all happens so fast!!!

Group Shot:

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

Sarge:

[URL="[/URL]

Multi Melta:

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

I also painted a 6th member of the unit, to allow me some variety in weapons loadouts:

[URL="[/URL]

Finally, I have also completed my Relic marker:

[URL="[/URL]

Let me know what you think guys!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice. We don't see enough IHs on here. +rep.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool army. I think you're really getting the look and feel of the chapter down.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

As any Iron Handsy fan and player myself, my likey. My only slight tweak would be to alter the purity seals and put gears on them. I've done it with my Iron Hands, I just think it fits better.

This makes me want to make a project log for my Iron Hands. Again good job.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Hi Loli:

I wanted the Purity Seals to represent Machine Blessings - applied with a glob of Molten Copper - I think they came out like I wanted them, the copper is slightly different shade (brighter) than that of the bionics - it might not show up too well in my crappy pics!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Not sure how I hadn't seen this before. These are looking great!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Very nice--one of my favorite loyalist chapters pulled off very colorfully. Well, very silvery perhaps but with good flavor.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loli said:


> This makes me want to make a project log for my Iron Hands.


Do it. Like I said, we don't see enough of them.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

It certainly makes me want to get off the ground with my Sons of Medusa, who are little more than a gleam in my eye at this point.

No! Bad Mossy. You have 13k points of Chaos to paint first!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Do it. Like I said, we don't see enough of them.


I'll make one when the new codex comes out since then I'll be buying new stuff to build up, but I'll be doing it. 

@Infernalcaretaker. Have you seen this thread over on B&C http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/topic/259359-purge-the-weak-the-iron-hands-discussion-thread/

It's a thread entirely for IHs, the first page has a run down of history, lists of bionic bits available to buy. So check that out if you haven't already. Great resource and place to chat Iron Hands and inspiration for modeling.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Loli, real useful - currently I have a garage full of parts, but if I ever need more...

Speaking of which, as I had a day off yesterday, that's where I spent most of my time!

First up, Iron Father/Techmarine Jerek:

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

Progress has also been made on a second Rhino:

[URL="[/URL]

I even undercoated the model which started it all, more then two years ago!!!

This is my first Master of the Forge - armed with a Conversion Beamer, it has taken me this long procrastinating to add the additional Servo Arm holding the Beamer!!!

I built it from a Space Wolf Terminator Heavy Flamer, a Servo Arm, a pice of the security fence from the Battle for Macragge, some Bass Guitar wire, and a Plasma Cannon Backpack!

This model is also where the trend for using the Devastator sergeant Backpack Optics started - and I haven't looked back!

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

My current thinking, if the rumours about Centurions are true - is to run this guy in the same unit, having purchased the Split Fire upgrade...

Failing that, sniping tanks from a high vantage point is always good!

Lastly, I have been tweaking the Techmarine that came with my Thunderfire Cannon - so that I can dual use him for either the Cannon, or as a combat-ready MoTF...

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

More pics to come soon!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Me likey some more, how did you do that piping from the weapon to the back pack on the MotF/Centurion?


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Loli:

The cabling is the top string from a Bass Guitar - carefully bent around a pen to avoid kinks! I am quite frankly amazed that it has stayed put for this long!


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

I've been working on Bases...

I have some of the first Production Run of PDC Gaming's Base Set! Soon to be shipped out to our Kickstarter Backers and available in our up-coming e-store!

Therefore I have been giving them a basic paint job for our first Trade Show @ Colours 2013...

[URL="[/URL]

Sprayed silver, drybrushed with tin bitz and dark silver, interspersed with assorted black and brown inks - sand in my trademark purple w. pink highlights...

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

Let me know what you think folks! I had always intended for my Iron Hands to be based on these, and give them a fairly neutral, but abandoned industrial paint job.

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Those bases definitely have my attention. How much are they going to be selling for and where can i get some?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

SwedeMarine said:


> Those bases definitely have my attention. How much are they going to be selling for and where can i get some?


I'd like to know myself. Did you add the gravel or is it part of the base?


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi guys,

PDC Gaming's webstore will be going live VERY soon, and they will be available at £5 for 16 bases - please note, they are PLASTIC!

Anyone who asked for them as a Kickstarter reward will be receiving them along with the rest of their pledge rewards during September...

The gravel was added afterwards, below are some pictures from the tooling of the bases as they will be when you (the customer) receives them...



[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

Watch this space... as soon as the webstore is LIVE I will create a new thread for it, as well as pimping it here, and in my signature :grin:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Very very cool. Just thinking here (im sure you guys are already way ahead of me since its your business and all) but seems like there is alot of excess plastic on the sprues. unless you cut them down and reuse the plastic of course.
Also will you be shipping to the United States? Please say yes


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Those are some nice bases, really decent work, good luck!

They also complement the Iron Hands theme really well.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I like this a damn lot!... props...


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I like this a damn lot!... props...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Great bases and that MOF with conversion beamer is a great conversion. Very nice work.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi SwedeMarine:

Yes, the webshop will ship worldwide! I have seen the shopfront, we edge ever closer...!!!

Cheers for the positives guys!

Jacobite, if you like him, check this out...

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

Ready to go Tank Blasting!!!

I have also started to assemble my 10 Thallaxii... these bad boys will stand in for additional Terminator Squads... Cybernetica! Hoooooooooooo!

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

As you can see, they are NOT SMALL!!!

I have a tournie coming up on the 5th of October - here is what I am considering taking...

FYI, comp is as follows:

No more than 2 duplicates in Elite, Fast, Heavy, No duplicate HQ's, No more than 600pts of allies, who cannot be led by a special character...

Main List: (1250pts)

HQ (Warlord)
Belial - Sword and Bolter

TROOPS
5 Deathwing - Assault Cannon

TROOPS
5 Deathwing - Cyclone

TROOPS
5 Deathwing - Cyclone

(HQ)
Techmarine - Power Field

ELITE
FW Siege Dreadnought

FAST ATTACK
FW Lucius Pattern Drop Pod

HEAVY SUPPORT
Whirlwind

ALLIES: (550pts)

HQ
Master of the Forge - Conversion Beamer

TROOPS
10 Tactical Marines - Multi Melta, Plasma Gun, Rhino

HEAVY SUPPORT
3 Devastator Centurions - 1x Twin Heavy Bolters + Hurricanes, 2x Grav Cannon/Grav Amp + Hurricanes, Omniscope

I am going on points costs gleaned from Talk Wargaming... Big Up Guys! Great Job!

Plan wise, the Techmarine and MotF join the Centurions, for 4+ inv shenanigans, and split firing the Conversion Beamer...

These guys will advance with the tactical Rhino supporting them, whilst in Turn 1, the rest of the army drops in, and unleashes Twin-Linked awesomeness! (and an assault from deepstrike Dreadnought...)

It's... pretty direct! Let me know what you think 

To summarise, to paint for this I still have:

Belial
2 x 5 Thallaxii
3 Centurions (watch this space!!! I have something AMAZING planned!)
Whirlwind

ALL OF THE BASES!

Before the 5th of October... and I have a Bloodbowl Tournament, and PDC Gaming's first Trade Show in between now and then...

Better get cracking!!!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Love that conversion beamer - i built mine much the same way but yours looks a lot nicer :victory:

Great log and those bases have sparked my interest!


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

It has been rather a busy month!

But here I am as it draws to a close, with some updates for you Dear Reader...

Firstly, I have finished my Commander, Varan Ironstorm, for the time being, still counting as 'Belial':







Now, we have a little bit of firepower... for when you REALLY need to knock out enemy armour...









More updates will follow when I have taken some pictures, I am currently finishing off the last of my Cybernetica units ready for M.A.D. 1800pt tournament this coming weekend, list is as follows:

HQ
Belial

(HQ)
Terminator Command
Chainfist
Assault Cannon
Banner of Fortitude
Deathwing Champion

TROOPS
Terminator Squad
Cyclone

TROOPS
Terminator Squad
Cyclone

TROOPS
10 Tactical Marines
Multi Melta
Plasma Gun
Rhino

TROOPS
10 Tactical Marines
Heavy Bolter
Flamer
Rhino

ELITES
Mortis Dreadnought
Autocannons

HEAVY SUPPORT
3x Rapier Batteries

(HQ)
Techmarine
Power Field
Auspex
Infravisor

1800pts on the nose...

Night Vision enabled Rapiers hold the centre with the Techmarine's 4++ bubble, @ T7, supported by the Mortis and Tacticals, and the Terminators drop on a flank and work their way in, with Belial holding the centre of the Phalanx to give the other two squads Feel No Pain...

I will let you know how it fares after the tournie!!!

Stay tuned for more painting updates this week!


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys, me again, sorry for the Double Post!

Masses of pictures in this post - bear with me!!!

Firstly, some snaps of my Cybernetica units - 'Counts as' Terminator units using the Forge World Thallax models:





Cyclone Launchers were made from Sentinel Missile Launchers - and fitted perfectly between the intakes on the shoulders of the models!





Shoulder markings showing unit designation numbers - taken from an old Cadian transfer sheet - I felt that the units would have a numeric designation, rather than a name (as my other units do), as I envisioned them being 'requisitioned' from the chapter armoury depending on the warzone conditions...







Now, for some updated images of the models I took to the M.A.D. 3 tournament this weekend in Aldershot:

















The army performed well, 2 wins and a loss, and 13th place overall - not bad for their first outing!

I got a lot of compliment from faces old and new - and even managed to come away with this:





*BEST ARMY AWARD!!!*

I cannot really convey how happy this made me, especially after I was up until 2am finishing the bases!!!

Many thanks to everyone who has commented for all their support, and to Humakt for running the painting challenge! You guys have kept me going, and enabled this award for me, so I will continue to paint more models for this army, and share them with you 

Cheers guys!

Dave


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

i like the look of all your stuff a lot +rep 
oh and well done on that award mate, you deserve it.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I have to say this army is absolutely beautiful well done they are fantastic!

My Iron Lords are successors to the Iron Hands, and i'm definitely digging whats going on here! Well done, wonderful work!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I really like that Forge Father dude, great conversion! Congrats on the best army award, most deserved.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Stunning work all round. Loving how this army has developed so far.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Cheers for you support guys 

Kobrakai - your Iron Lords are AWESOME!

I will post another update later this week - currently on the assembly bench I have a Magnetic Madness Master of the Forge!

Watch this space...


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Awesome work man and congrats on the award.

How did you pull off the bases?


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Swedemarine 

The Bases are from PDC Gaming (see my link below) the larger ones are currently Resin, but we are hoping to develop them into plastic soon!

PDC Gaming

Technique wise - spray black, heavy wetbrush Ironbreaker (or mithril) drybrush tin bitz (or waprlock bronze) ink with devlan mud, drybrush with ironbreaker (heavier on flatter areas) ink flat areas nuln oil.

Then I used OLD GW sand (when it was good, and had rocks in!!!) painted liche purple, and drybrush the whole thing with tentacle pink 

Purple sand has been my bases calling card since 2006, it started due to my green Necron army, and I haven't looked back


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Big grats on the award mate - Well deserved!

I must admit, the one that caught my eyes the most was your relic marker: That is just pure genius. I love it!

I will be keeping an eye on this for the future for sure.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi guys, more progress to report!

Firstly, I have completed all three of my 'Termite' pattern Drop Pods:









These guys got painted this month instead of progressing work on my Magically Magnetized Master of the Forge, due to an upcoming Tournament on the 26th... more on that later...

My Rifleman Dread has also gained himself an alternate set of arms...





A more classic armament, for when the situation arises...

So, on the 26th of October is the upcoming TITANS 1500pt Doubles event - playing 3000pts per side over 6ft square tables... its going to be rather interesting!!!

My buddy Dave is bringing more Pie Plates than you can shake a stick at... 1 Leman Russ, 1 manticore, 2 Colossus, a master of Ordnance, and somewhere in there, some troops!

I on the other hand, am taking a variant on my Dark Angels list, with additional Drop Pod Shenanigans...

Belial

Deathwing Command, Standard of Fortitude, Deathwing Champion, Assault Cannon

Deathwing Terminator Squad with Cyclone

Deathwing Terminator Squad with Cyclone

Dreadnought, Assault Cannon & Heavy Flamer, Drop Pod

Dreadnought, Twin Heavy Flamer, Heavy Flamer, Drop Pod

Company Veteran Squad, Melta Gun, 4 Combi Meltas, Drop Pod

1500pts - All Reserve, All the Time...

Its a bit of a risky tactic, but due to the extra 2ft range across the board, its worth the risk!


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

*CREEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAK*

Shut that casket!

The Threadomancer is here...

I'm back with a vengeance!

It's been a while since October, and my last post - I have been taking the time to take in the meaning of life for my Iron Hands under the new Space Marine Codex, and subsequent Clan Raukaan supplement...

I have to say, I am pretty happy with the new rules, they give the army a nice boost to survivability for both infantry and vehicles, and both the codex and supplement open up some fun possibilites...

With that in mind, I resumed work where I left off with my Magnetized Master of the Forge - who can also be used as a Captain/Chapter Master...

First, we have the MotF with Servo Harness:




























Then, with his Conversion Beamer:



















And finally, in 'Captain' mode...:




























When in 'Captain' mode, he is usually armed with the Axe Medusa, and The Gorgons Chain, perfect for smashing through units, vehicles and monstrous creatures alike... In trial games so far, his sheer survivability has really caused my opponents a headache!

I have also built another specialist and heavy weapon marine to add into my Tactical Squads:










Finally, after reading their rules, there was no way I was not going to build a unit of Centurions with Grav Cannons - these guys are badass!!!

Of course, I still have mixed feelings about the actual minis GW have released - while I think they are pretty cool, I have been aching for an excuse to build a unit of tracked AdMech Praetorian Battle Servitors, and these guys seemed like a perfect excuse!

So, here we go, let me know what you guys think!





































Over the next month, I will be getting these guys painted up, and, as my birthday is coming along at the start of March, be preparing to get my grimy mitts on a Sicaran Battle Tank!

Oh yeah... I guess I should also finish off the Ferrus Mannus I received for Xmas...!!!

He is wondrous to behold...

Fear not dear reader, the updates will become frequent once more!!!

TTFN!


----------

